# Husband - too friendly of a technician?



## lookinup (Dec 10, 2010)

We have a small business in our home. My husband is a technician and is required to go occasionally into other people's homes. When there, he considers his overfriendliness harmless, and claims that he has scaled back from his original ways. Yesterday, a woman remarked to me on the phone that he had "introduced himself to every animal in the house" and that he was "so cute!".

As a Christian, I do pray and trust that God will help me through this. But, we are to be vigilant to avoid trouble. I have to believe what I see in front of me. 

What is normal during a service call for an articulate, friendly guy who really does love people in general? Am I trying to change my husband - or do I have the right to have some say in how he conducts himself during these calls?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

lookinup said:


> "introduced himself to every animal in the house" and that he was "so cute!".


Well, that would definitely score points with me! I realize there is a balance which must be maintained between being professional and being friendly. However, if there are no other red flags, I wouldn't waste my time worrying. A wonderful personality can be an awesome asset to the small businessman.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I see nothing to worry about. He's being friendly and kind to clients in hopes of getting repeat business and/or some referrals. That's a very good thing. 

If it really bothers you, then talk to him about it, but honestly, I think what he's doing is absolutely harmless and nothing that even remotely hints at cheating.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone dealing with the general public needs to use as much charm as possible. Your husband is doing what he needs to survive in a tough job.

Unless there is something else that makes you uneasy, when he leaves the house in the morning just tell him to say hi to the pets for you, too.


----------

